# Evaporator replacement



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Alldata.com for $20 per month. I only buy one month when I need it.

Why are you replacing the evap anyways?


----------



## Regulstor1988 (8 mo ago)

snowwy66 said:


> Alldata.com for $20 per month. I only buy one month when I need it.
> 
> Why are you replacing the evap anyways?


Ac stopped working so I’m replacing everything.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Regulstor1988 said:


> Ac stopped working so I’m replacing everything.


Why? 

Most people fix what's wrong. Not give it an overhaul.


----------



## dotto (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm currently looking for videos as well. Have the part, but not many videos.


----------

